# Tricycle id



## Stan Mooneyham (Oct 13, 2019)

Good Morning,
Can someone possibly tell me the possible year and manufacture of this tricycle?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 13, 2019)

Pretty sure it's a Hedstrom tricycle but guessing 60s/70s for time period. If the seat post is square it is definitely a Hedstrom. Here's a similar Hedstrom model with identical rear step plates - https://www.amazon.com/Hedstrom-Tricycle-Troxel-Vintage-Metallic/dp/B07M779K1C

Hope that helps a little in your research.

Dave


----------



## Stan Mooneyham (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you for the response. The seat post is square. I am actually refurbishing this as a weekend project.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 13, 2019)

Stan Mooneyham said:


> Thank you for the response. The seat post is square. I am actually refurbishing this as a weekend project.



Please do post some pics when you get it all fixed up. Here's one identical to yours with metal seat - 



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39125090487919324/

Dave


----------

